# Unbalanced commercial dog food?



## nickiklaus (Dec 10, 2011)

Ive been searching for fresh dog food *frozen in spain and ive found a few but the ingredients are so strange : 
this brand is dieta yum;
60% Chicken 
19% Beef 
5% Rice 
15% Vegetables 
1% Olive Oil 
THATS IT
how is this balanced? no offal no vitamin supplements? how can they sell this? 
what do you think?
and its not just them heres another brand: they even call it "complete"
DUCK ® COMPLETE BEEF 
INGREDIENTS:
Beef, chicken, sunflower oil, corn flakes, wheat germ. GUARANTEED: Humidity: 67% Crude Protein: 12.5% ​​Crude Fat: 6.4% Dietary Fiber: 1% Copper: 8.8 mg / Kg. vitamin A: 9000IE/Kg. vitamin D3 1600 IE / kg. vitamin E: 81.9mg/Kg. 

or am i wrong? is it balanced even though theres only meat and oil


----------

